# Taiwan Spring 2010



## Tyson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hmm... does anyone know who this is?

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009CUST01

I guess I'll find out in about 3 days. Just got off the plane... I have no idea where I am. Except that I'm in front of a computer.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 12, 2010)

http://mag.udn.com/mag/campus/storypage.jsp?f_MAIN_ID=11&f_SUB_ID=3022&f_ART_ID=243555

And this is why I hate feet solving. Out of everything at the competition, this is the only thing they focus on.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 12, 2010)

I translated that, and the first words I read:
"No acid toes, thighs very sour!"
...translation needs some work, I guess.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 12, 2010)

isn't that kinda bad for feet solving? not even sub-2..


----------



## blah (Apr 12, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> I translated that, and the first words I read:
> "No acid toes, thighs very sour!"
> ...translation needs some work, I guess.


My toes are fine but my thighs are killing me.

Edit: The same word for acid/sour also means sore in Chinese.


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 12, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> isn't that kinda bad for feet solving? not even sub-2..



Yeah that was bad 
I think no one has paid attention to this event. So 2 mins is reasonable, and my 2:52 was a PLL skip..

And thank you Tyson, you really helped a lot in this competition


----------



## Tyson (Apr 12, 2010)

Me? You're awesome! I just wrote in my report how impressed I was with you. It's not every day you find someone with you skill in so many events that helps out with the organization of the competition, and has the command to guide other staff members. You have great organizational sense.

And thanks for showing me that McDonalds corn chowder mush soup...

Hey... I didn't do much. I sat around being a tourist!

Figure out if you're free in August and maybe you can come to the US National 2010 competition. Feel free to e-mail me and I can give you more details.


----------



## Vincents (Apr 12, 2010)

TW McDonalds food is so much better T_T


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn't get a chance to try it :-( I really need to eat less though. I'm ending up stuffed completely full every day.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 13, 2010)

aegius1r said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > isn't that kinda bad for feet solving? not even sub-2..
> ...



 I was being a hypocrite, I can barely sub-5

and you guys made me hungry I miss those taro pies that McDonald's sell in China


----------



## r_517 (Apr 13, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> aegius1r said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



i miss mashed potatoes in KFC only saw it once in Europe when i was in Amsterdam, and it was more like watered potatoes

ps: seems fewer and fewer comps have feet solving


----------



## Vincents (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol, would you like to be in charge of scrambling for foot solving?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 13, 2010)

Does anyone know, if there is gonna be Taiwan Summer Open?
Because I will be there this year and I'd like to join.


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes said:


> Does anyone know, if there is gonna be Taiwan Summer Open?
> Because I will be there this year and I'd like to join.



There will be, though we haven't started to organize it yet.
And it will definitely be in the summer vacation, in an saturday, sunday, or maybe two days.


----------

